# How the Food Safety Modernization Act will destroy American jobs, farms and local foo



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

How the Food Safety Modernization Act will destroy American jobs, farms and local foods by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger (NaturalNews) How will the new Food Safety Modernization Act actually impact small, local farmers who grow food for CSA’s, local restaurants and grocers? To find out, I took a road trip to Texas and interviewed [...]

*Read More...*


----------

